# Mettre un lecteur/graveur Cd - Lecteur DVD dans un G4



## landry (1 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai un G4 466 avec juste un graveur de CD que je voudrais changer pour pouvoir aussi lire les DVD vu
qu'on ne peut pas ajouter un lecteur de DVD en interne (ca ca me bouffe a fond).
Pour n'avoir aucun problème, j'aurais aimé avoir lamarque et la ref du Combo installé dans les G4 plus puissant de même génération.
Et en plus si vous avez une idée de prix...

Merci


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

celui-ci dans les Powermacs en graveur de DVD : ce pioneer


----------



## landry (1 Juin 2002)

Coté graveur de DVD ca ne me branche pas.. moi suste graveur CD et Lecteur DVD et ca doit etre moins cher...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2002)

Pour ça, rendez vous la : http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/search.drivedb.lasso  pour la compatibilité


----------



## landry (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Pour ça, rendez vous la : http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/search.drivedb.lasso  pour la compatibilité*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je connais cette adresse et j'y suis déjà allé ce qui m'a mis en alerte sur tant de pbs possibles, c'est pour ca que j'aurais aimé les références du lecteur livré en standard par Apple.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## jacques38 (1 Juin 2002)

Selon la database de www.XLR8yourmac.com  , celui-ci est parfaitement compatible OS_9, OS_X, iTunes, DiskBurner, ...

LG (ex-Goldstar) GCC-4120B

(12x8x32x + 8x DVD ROM)


----------



## jacques38 (1 Juin 2002)

Il me semble que le LG vaut plus de 300 Euro;
il est peut etre moins cher de remplacer le graveur interne par un lecteur de DVD (90 Euro chez MacWay), et de mettre le graveur dans un boitier FireWire externe (boitier Snow, Oxford 911, 125 Euro chez MacWay, port inclus).
Ou carrément de mettre le lecteur de DVD en FireWire externe (moins de 200 Euro tjrs chez MacWay) avec le hack de MacBidouille sur le logiciel DVDPlayer d'Apple (ça marche bien).

euh, petit nota : je n'ai pas d'intérêt ni d'action chez MacWay


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2002)

attention éviter de préférence les lecteur LG, prend plutot du Samsung ou alors (le mieu) du matsushita/panasonic


----------



## landry (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Ou carrément de mettre le lecteur de DVD en FireWire externe (moins de 200 Euro tjrs chez MacWay) avec le hack de MacBidouille sur le logiciel DVDPlayer d'Apple (ça marche bien). <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crois que je vais opter pour cette solution qui semble la moins hasardeuse et la moins couteuse....

Mais pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas deux emplacements dans ces foutus G4....
ARGGGGGGHHH !

Merci pour tous vos conseils


----------



## landry (20 Juin 2002)

Bonsoir... Re....

En résumé j'ai un G4 AGP Mac oS9,2,
j'ai installé un DVD-ROM LG GDR 8160B
à la place de mon graveur, en interne donc...
J'ai téléchargé la version DVD Player 2,7
puis installée...
Puis
CA MARCHE PAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
Alors que d'apres la base de données de XLR8urmac ca sembe marcher chez les autres..
Au lancement dyu DVD player j'ai une belle erreure :
"Impossible de trouver la verion appropriée du Gestionnaire de navigation DVD"
Ben avec çà......
Ben moi non plus je la trouve pô.
Kelk1 à une idée ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

toutes tes extensions DVD sont installées?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as essayé sous X?


----------



## landry (20 Juin 2002)

Ouaaaaaaaaaaa...
top rapide mieux que le SAV de n'imprte quelle boîte.
Ben  il me semble en plus j'ai reinstallé le player.... mais bon.

Juste un problème avec cette fameuse 'gestionnaire de navigation DVD'. Dans la barre d'info du gestionnaire d'extension il me dit que :
"elle ne doit pas être utilisée avec ma version matérielle de lecteur DVD"
en plus c'est la version2,5,1 alors que le reste sest version 2.7 v1,1 !!!
Que je la vire ou non c'est pareil
Poaaa j'm'y perd.....

Ben non j'n'ai pas OSX


----------



## landry (20 Juin 2002)

Bon ben ca a l'air de marcher...`

j'ai passer outre l'installeur d'apple en extrayant tout le fatras avec tome viewer, j'ai tout mis en vrac  sur le systeme,
j'ai repassé un patch sur le lecteur Aplle..
Redemarrage pour la 12e fois et là... ca a l'air de vouloir fonctionner..
je test plus.......
merci pour tout...

j'adore ce site vraiment..


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

essaye l'extension que je viens de t'envoyer!


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par landry:
*Bon ben ca a l'air de marcher...`
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah ouf!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas la peine de tester mon extension alors!


----------



## landry (21 Juin 2002)

A près test hier soir j'ai peu lire un DVD sans problème majuer.. Parfois quelques sacades mais rien de grave...

J'ai testé la lecture de cd -rom aucun problème c'est hyper rapide mais je n'ai pas essayé de CD bootable.

En fait mon DVD-ROM LG GDR 8160B
à 52 euros chez cdiscount...
Non je n'ai pas d'action chez Cdiscount et je ne veux pas lancer de polémique me semble une très bonne affaire.

Comme il est beaucoup plus silencieux et rapide que mon graveur d'origine je pense que je vais le laisser en interne.

Pour le graveur je vais essayer de trouver une 'ralonge' la nappe IDE et les fils d'alim, les passer par les fentes d'un slot PCI et le poser a coté du mac... n gros de l'interne dehors...
Si ca marche ca me fera un Graveur 'externe' à pas cher...

Si ca interesse quelqu'un je posterai le résultat de mes bidouilles.

En tout cas un grand merci à tout les contributeur en particulier à alèm  
pour la rapidité et la pertinence des reponses et donc la grande aide apportée.

Landry


----------

